
Archaeologists armed with spears demonstrate how Neanderthals hunted - curtis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/archaeologists-armed-with-spears-demonstrate-how-neanderthals-hunted/
======
onion-soup
Any link I open on my phone shows a huge cookies/GDRP popup. How did we manage
turn mobile web into shit? It’s almost 2020

~~~
Radim
A browser app to automatically filter that crap (ala AdBlock) would be
awesome!

To answer your rhetorical question: the usual path. Road to hell paved with
good intentions, top-down imposition, do-gooders run amok, etc.

~~~
abrowne
Android Firefox, with the built-in Tracking Protect feature enabled, did block
it for me, FWIW.

------
rasz
Every time I read about one of those anthropology/archaeology experiments Im
immediately reminded of this The Comic Strip Presents... episode:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyRtTx3sU7o&t=37m0s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyRtTx3sU7o&t=37m0s)

